# Salvo / fatto salvo



## ganesa2242

Ciao,

je rencontre quelques diffcultés avec le terme salvo, dans les phrases suivantes :

_"b) morte o incapacità del xxx, qualora quest’ultimo presti la propria attività quale ditta individuale, salvo che XXX stessa, a proprio discrezionale ed insindacabile giudizio, non decida di proseguire l’attività con gli eredi del xxx stesso;"_ : si c'est sauf que, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre le sens de la phrase. Une idée ?

_"Fatto salvo quanto previsto al pto 19),resta inteso che, in caso di esercizio del diritto di recesso da parte del xxx, tutte le somme da quest’ultimo versate in esecuzione del presente contratto, resteranno di esclusiva titolarità di XXX e non verranno restituite."_ : j'ai traduit fatto salvo par sans préjudice. Selon vous ?

_"E’ fatto salvo, però, il diritto di XXX di modificare il territorio ed eventualmente anche di restringerlo, se a suo insindacabile giudizio ciò dovesse rendersi necessario nell’interesse di XXX stessa.". _Idem, j'ai traduit par sans préjudice.

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Ganesa,

Salvo che = a meno che, eccetto il caso che (à moins que, sauf si)
Fatto salvo = "sans préjudice de/pour"  => d'accord avec toi
È fatto salvo però il diritto: le sens est que le droit de XXX de modifier etc. est maintenu, mais je ne sais pas bien comment cela se formule dans ce genre de document.


----------



## ganesa2242

Bonjour Matoupaschat,

merci! Donc pour é fatto salvo, du coup, j'ai mis soit "sans préjudice", soit XXX se réserve le droit de modifier. Ca me parait bon, merci!

Mais si "salvo che" correspond bien à "à moins que", je ne comprends toujours pas la phrase car plutôt que "à moins que/sauf si", je comprends "dans le cas où" : dans le cas où XXX, [...] décide de ne pas poursuivre l'activité...


----------



## matoupaschat

J'ai toujours des problèmes pour comprendre cette manière de présenter les choses avec des x, X, y, Y . Il faudrait savoir ce que représente xxx, qui une fois est fémminin, une fois masculin et surtout savoir ce qui précède ta première phrase...


----------



## ganesa2242

Pardon, c'est vrai que ça peut être génant. Alors dans l'histoire il y a celui qui propose le contrat et celui qui l'accepte. Avec la phrase qui précède, cela donne :

_"_La société XXX potrà ottenere la risoluzione di diritto del presente contratto, con effetto immediato, ai sensi e per gli effetti dell’art. 1456 c.c., con semplice lettera raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno inviata au signataire in caso di :_
b) morte o incapacità du signataire, qualora quest’ultimo presti la propria attività quale ditta individuale, salvo che la société XXX stessa, a proprio discrezionale ed insindacabile giudizio, non decida di proseguire l’attività con gli eredi del xxx stesso;"_

Je donne un autre exemple qui aidera peut-être
18) In caso di risoluzione di diritto del presente contratto nelle ipotesi previste ai pti 17.c), 17.d) e 17.e), le parti pattuiscono espressamente che farà carico _du signataire_ il pagamento a favore _de la société XXX_ di una penale pari ad euro _______________(___________________), *fatto salvo*, in ogni caso, il diritto al risarcimento dell’eventuale maggior danno.

En fait, j'ai l'impression que fatto salvo a des sens différents, mais je coince


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, pour "salvo che", cela signifie bien "à moins que", il me semble.
La société Machin pourra obtenir la résolution du contrat en cas de mort du signataire Dupond à moins qu'elle ne décide elle-même de poursuivre avec les héritiers de Dupond. Donc, c'est la ditta Machin qui décide, les héritiers ne peuvent pas la forcer à continuer.
Je réfléchis un peu pour la suite...


----------



## ganesa2242

C'est là que quelque chose m'échappe : votre proposition m'irait bien si je n'avais pas cette négation "_non decida "
_
Je fais un contre-sens quelque part ?.

Merci en tout cas!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ahhhhh, okay! Ben, les "non" explétifs existent aussi en italien, je peux peut-être trouver des exemples, ou, si tu es à Rome, tu (sur les forums italiens, on se tutoie généralement) peux demander autour de toi.
Ecco, QUI, ultimo paragrafo (Treccani):*5.* Seguito da _che_, più raram. da _se_, forma una locuz. congiuntiva che introduce proposizioni limitative, con il sign. di «a meno che, escluso il caso che, a parte l’eventualità che»: _verrò di sicuro_,_salvo che_ (o _salvo se_, _salvo il caso che_) _non ci sia lo sciopero degli autobus_; _fai ciò che ti sembra meglio_,_ salvo che non ti venga ordinato diversamente_; e con _che_ sottinteso: _ti telefonerò ogni tre o quattro giorni_,_ salvo ci sia_ (o _salvo non ci sia_) _qualcosa d’urgente_. Con altro sign., _salvo che_ (con il verbo all’indicativo), eccetto che, senonché: _Da indi in giuso_ [il veglio di Creta] _è tutto ferro eletto_,_Salvo che ’l destro piede è terra cotta_ (Dante).
​Pour "fare salvi i diritti", je dirais  "garantir les droits". 
En ce qui concerne la suite, je crains que cela devienne trop spécifique pour moi.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci beaucoup, effectivement, à tête reposée, ça me parait plus évident.

Grazie ancora e crepi il lupo !


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec Matou, mais je ne connais pas trop ? .
Il y a de très nombreux contextes traduits ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=it
Dont l’un :
_3. Fatto salvo il paragrafo 1 = 3. Nonobstant le paragraphe 1,
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=it&lng1=it,fr&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=643145:cs&page=1&hwords=Fatto+salvo%7E
_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ouf, tu tombes à pic, Corsi: je n'ai jamais eu la patience d'essayer de m'y retrouver dans ce site !
Amitiés.


----------



## Corsicum

...je n'ai pas le choix je ne connais rien ou pas grand chose, je ne peux que copier !!!


----------



## ganesa2242

Merci beaucoup, je vais l'ajouter à mes favoris !


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> ...je n'ai pas le choix je ne connais rien ou pas grand chose, je ne peux que copier !!!


Ce n'est pas vrai, ça ! Et puis, de toute façon, les copistes nous ont transmis tellement de choses merveilleuses !


----------

